# Renovation Jobs



## Sansone941 (Aug 5, 2015)

We are planning on moving to southern Italy somewhere south of Naples within a year. I plan on looking for a job with a company in that region that renovates homes, buildings, historic sites etc. I have many years of experience in that field as well as a college degree. I am a Italian citizen and my wife is a UK citizen and we are currently living in Florida. 

I wanted to know if anyone may know of a company that does renovations of that kind in the area and could give the name of the company or if you know of someone who is looking for skilled and educated help for a renovation.

Any information would be helpful.


Thanks
Sansone941


----------

